# Pain relief during labour.



## Jen60

Hi ladies.
I was just wondering what pain relief you are considering during labour. With my 1st I had an epidural. 2nd I had gas and air with pethidine and for this one I am torn between gas and air or an epidural again. When people hear I had an epidural with my 1st it has been frowned at and I've been told it's a cop out. My husband says that people wouldn't get a tooth removed without having pain relief so why not have the best pain relief during labour.
What are your thoughts on epidurals?


----------



## jessmke

I wanted a medication free birth but ended up having an epidural after 30 hrs of active labour and starting a pitocin drip because I was exhausted. My concern with them is that they increase the chance of having interventions (forceps, vacuum, episiotomy, etc) in your birth and increase the chance of requiring a c section - those were things I wanted to avoid if at all possible. I ended up delivering vaginally with no further interventions 3 hours after getting the epidural so it all worked out fine for me, but I will again attempt an unmedicated birth when we have our second.


----------



## Eleanor ace

If I were you I'd go into it with an open mind, start with gas and air and if you feel you need an epidural ask for it, and make sure your husband/birthing partner know when you're at that point where you need it (rather than hitting transition and freaking out).


----------



## ja14

My whole pregnancy I said I was going to attempt to go natural, but if it was a very long labor or if I was induced, I would most likely get an epidural. I also considered getting gas & air.

Well, I ended up being induced. When we started pitocin, I was 4cm, and 12 hours later I was just at 5cm. Contractions were getting really intense, and we were about to break my water, so I knew things were just going to get more intense. I first called for gas & air, but had decided I would be getting an epidural at some point. Then I had another contraction and said never mind just call for an epidural. :haha:

They failed the first time, and had to take it out & try again. I was having back to back contractions at this point. So that was no fun!
It kicked in soon though, and I could still feel the pressure of every contraction. I was pushing exactly an hour after having it placed, and he was born 20 minutes later.

I like the idea of having a natural labor, but I ended up being so happy with the epidural. So next time, I'll most likely end up with another!


----------



## MrsC10

I went into the whole thing with an open mind. If i needed pain relief, I'd take it. If not, I'd got it med free.

After 7 hours of contractions, I had only just got into active labour. I ended up with an epidural. Good job too as all-in-all, it was two days from drip starting to baby! I was exhausted and the epidural allowed me to get some much needed sleep.

I would happily have another epidural, but again I think the next time I'll just see how things go. Every birth is different. I might manage on my own next time (if the next LO doesn't take 2 days!!).


----------



## jjbuttons

with my 1st i had TENS till the last few hours then had gas (was two days)- this time hope to use same again but know each time different- go with whatever you want hun as its for you at the end of the day :)


----------



## summermoee

I had an epidural at 4 cm but by the time i was 10cm it stopped working for me completely. I ended up having a natural birth and feeling everything. And she got stuck on the way out so i was in serious pain for 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## mrsed

I had an epidural which was great at the time. Did end up with episiotomy and forceps though which was a long painful recovery. I'd asked for the epidural and they gave me diamorphine in the meantime which was great. I think I could have probably managed just with that but wasn't in any fit state to have a conversation about it!


----------



## dimmu

I'm also not quite sure what to do this time. Last time I really wanted a birth centre water birth with just g&a. My labour started spontaneously with my waters breaking at 39+1. However 24 hours later and after a few hours in the birthing pool things weren't progressing so got shifted to the labour ward to have epidural and induction with a drip to restart things.
Everything went smoothly and DD was born some 8 hours later and I only needed a couple of stitches.

I think this time I will probably just see how it goes and ask for the epidural if I feel like I can't cope without it.


----------



## NDH

I've had three med-free labours. My first was an induction, and I did have sterile water injections to help with the back labour and one puff of gas but I didn't like the mouthpiece so spat it out. I did come close to asking though.
With my second I asked for gas again when I entered transition but again spat it before I even inhaled any cause I didn't like the mouthpiece. 
My third was at home.

Moving, massage, meditation and deep breathing got me through


----------



## Wish85

A cop out? Wow. I had gas, air AND an epidural. I'm sorry but if getting an epidural after being in labour for 48hrs, contractions 3 mins apart, without any sleep is a cop out, then I'm guilty as charged!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

With my First I had pethedine and it made me really woozy but obviously did the job. I quite enjoyed it TBH it was the highest I have ever felt :haha: 

With my second my labour was over in under an hour twenty so there was no time for anything. I remember saying "Ohh 8cms I might as well just get on with it then" I was trying to make light as it obviously hurt like heck lol. TBH though I would prefer to do it like that next time =) I understand wanting an epidural. I worry about it slowly my labours and causing intervention though. However I don't even make a birth plan as I know how unpredictable labour can be. So I would never rule out an epidural etc


----------



## LoveCakes

I had gas and air only but a straightforward 8hr active labour. She was back to back at one point though and I remember crying thinking I couldn't do it but got it into my head id have to walk up the stairs from midwifery led unit to labour ward as that was all I could have there lol

This time id be happy with the same again. Id prefer as little medication as possible from an intervention and side effects point if view but if I feel I need it ill have it. 

Labour is incredibly tough and bloody painful, I'd judge no one for their pain relief choices especially as everyone has different pain tolerances and sensitivities


----------



## donnarobinson

I had an epidural with my first two &a third baby I had with just gas&air X


----------



## babyjan

I think an open mind is the best way to go :)

My first I planned on a natural birth but I knew if I couldn't handle I would go for the epidural. Well I was induced and it was horrific so the midwives were advising epidural before I even said it lol. I had the epidural, 16 hour long labour with 2 hours pushing and an episiotomy.

Second time around I told myself to try for natural but if I couldn't handle it epidural again. I also thought there's no way I'd give birth at a birth centre as I wanted to be able to get epidural if I needed one. Well I was using gas and air and the midwives wheeled me into the birth centre lol! Apparently I never asked for the epidural once and managed on gas and air and one shot of meptid which didn't do anything. Pushed without the gas and air and was numbed down there to get episiotomy again.

I really don't know how women do it with no pain relief whatsoever or even stay active in labour, I couldn't even move and was bent over in pain. Even using gas and air I was in agony, the gas and air just gave me something to focus on


----------



## MummyMana

With my first I wanted a waterbirth with possible gas and air if I couldn't handle it, we'll nothing went as planned as she came early and I didn't have a back up plan. Long story short I ended up with an epidural which I didn't really want after the midwife told me I definitely wasn't in transition (once I'd had to explain to her what transition was! Turns out I was in transition as well). The epidural didn't work, no one believed me, it was horrible :(


----------



## libbyhodge

i used gas and air but i would use whatever you need that's what it is there for x


----------



## Twag

With both DS & DD I used my TENS up until active labour really and then had G&A - I was induced with both (I wanted a natural birth as much as I cold and I am more scared of the thought of an epidural than I was of the birth)

DS I was induced at 9.30am and had him at 10.30pm - I was in active labour for 3 hours
DD I was induced at 11am had her at 7.42pm - I was in active labour for 1hr 27mins

G&A didn't work with DD as there wasn't enough time for it to really take effect but with DS OMG that stuff was great :haha:

Go with that works for you be open minded try out just the G&A and if you want an epidural go for it


----------



## tick tock

I had an epidural with my first two years ago and it was heaven. I did tear but recovery was easy. I had my second baby 6 days ago and it was fast and furious. 3 hours from start to finish, no time for any pain relief no gas nothing. I much preferred this labour. No tears or stitches. Was up and showering 30 minutes later!


----------



## mara16jade

I 100% agree with your husband. Anyone who says an epidural is a cop out is an asshole. Sorry. But honestly, that's not nice! Way to try and make you feel bad for using modern medicine!

I got my epidural at 6-7cm and it was amazing. I'm totally doing that again when/if we have #2. Baby was wide awake, nursed like a champ, and I was relaxed, pain free and in such a good mood. Just anxious....like every other mommy in labor.

My advice would be to go in with an open mind. Tell the nurses/doctors that you might get an epidural (just so they're aware), and then see how it goes. Don't be afraid to get one again. Modern medicine is there to help you. People take headache medicine, cold medicine, numbing for dental work, etc. Why shouldn't you be comfortable giving birth to a child? Lol It blows my mind that anyone could look down on a epidural.


----------



## SoupDragon

I started on gas and air when I got to 4cm, and it seemed to make everything much more intense. I felt dizzy and out of it and I absolutely hated it, though it did help with the pain so I kept using it. 

The midwives talked me into pethidine later, and that obviously made me totally out of it. I had two shots of that, and after about 8 hours stuck at 6cm I had an epidural. That took away the pain instantly, pretty much, and though I swore blind I wanted a natural birth, what I got was an obstructed back to back labour with a 10lb baby, so my contractions were achieving pretty much nothing, for all their effort. In the end I had an emcs.

I felt for so so long that I'd failed for not giving birth vaginally like I'd planned to, and for having the epidural I didn't want, but I didn't know I had a giant baby :( I can't really remember much of my daughter's first few hours because I was so dazed from the pethidine still, and she was sleepy too, and I want to avoid that next time, as next baby will be our last so I'll never get to do it again.

Next time I'll be looking into hypnobirthing/TENS/whatever I need to do so I can stay active and get the (hopefully much smaller) baby out via vbac. I would never judge anyone for having pain relief, and an epidural is not a cop-out...nobody can claim they know what another person's pain is like, and it's not a weakness to feel pain or to want relief from pain.

For me the pain relief options I had just weren't for me and I don't want them again, but hopefully next labour will be more straightforward and I'll be better prepared for the pain and more able to cope through it. That's just what I want to do based on my own experiences though - I'd never tell anyone else they should try and go without if they wanted it!


----------



## mumlol

cant go wrong with gas and air ;)


----------

